# Tube attachment



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Someone asked what this tube attachment was call I said that I haven't seen it be for but someone on the forum must have some better info on it.

Can anybody help


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would call it tube in tube pseudo taper. :iono:


----------

